# Opinião sobre estação meteorologica.



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2017 às 10:27)

O que vos parece esta estação meteorológica?
https://www.olx.pt/anuncio/estao-meteorolgica-wh1080-IDwPUkV.html#1be59bc2dc

Pelo que vejo parece ter ligação ao pc?

Como a minha estação atual Velleman avariou vou ter de ir à loja AKI braga onde a adquiri e espero que façam o reembolso da quantia (100 euros), se assim for talvez compre esta, o que vos parece?


----------



## criz0r (2 Fev 2017 às 10:59)

Boas @Meteofan , adquiri essa estação o mês passado após uma prospecção de mercado e tendo em conta o preço/qualidade não tenho nada a apontar. Digamos antes que é um protótipo da PCE-WS20, os únicos problemas até agora que detectei na estação é o RS que não assegura uma protecção a 100% contra a radiação difusa. O outro calcanhar de aquiles é o pluviómetro que não tem a profundidade adequada, sendo que em dias de chuva forte as pingas poderão saltar para fora tornando os registos da precipitação incompletos. Tenho em perspectiva construir um RS melhor para o sensor e colocar uma protecção no pluviómetro de maneira a impedir que as gotas se dispersem. 

Na imagem do lado esquerdo o pluviometro que vem com a estação e do lado direito a versão melhorada:







Podes sempre optar por fazer isto:






Um conselho, eu adquiri a estação na loja da Froggit online no Ebay, tenho a dizer que foram impecáveis tanto na rapidez como no estado em que o material chegou.

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Profi-Wetter...238743?hash=item4cf4b86157:g:X8kAAOSwnDxUrC2B

Na minha opinião penso que foi uma boa compra e tirando um ou outro aspecto que tende a ser melhorado fiquei satisfeito com a aquisição


----------

